# Auch sofortige Mitnahme der Handynummer ist günstiger.



## Reducal (1 Juli 2020)

Mobilfunk: Auch sofortige Mitnahme der Handynummer ist günstiger
					

Vorbei die Zeiten, als für die Mitnahme der Handynummer noch 30 Euro fällig w...




					www.t-online.de
				




Neue Regelung am Markt, finde ich gut! Aber ein kleiner Hasenfuß ist doch drin, was den Wechsel der Rufnummer innerhalb von Marken eines Anbieters betrifft. Wechselt der Kunde beim Anbieter nur zu einem anderen Produkt und will die Nummer mitnehmen, bleibt eben doch der große Preis nicht zu beanstanden.

Ich denke da an meine Freunde von der 1&1 Drillisch AG, mit verschiedenen Marken, _als positives Beispiel_:






Aber als Bestandkunde mit ein paar Verträgen in den verschiedenen Marken kann ich echt nicht meckern. Wenn die nur mehr D-Netz hätten und nicht nur das in einigen, ländlichen Gebieten schwächelnde O²-Netz.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2020)

25€ sind   fällig, wenn ein neues Handy eine  Nano Sim braucht und im alten eine Micro Sim drin steckt.
Das Risiko klein zu brechen war nicht drin. Das erste  Handy ist ca 5 Jahre alt= frühes Pleistozän

Um Einwänden vorzubeugen:  Ein 2 Jahres Knebelvertrag bei  Mobilcom, der nicht rechtzeitig
genug gekündigt wurde. Vor fünf Jahren gab es noch kein Alditalk


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2020)

Sorry, langfristige Knebelvertäge haben eigentlich nur noch die Platzhirsche in der Branche und auch bei denen gibt es passende Tarife. Gerda bei Drillisch kann man monatliche Kündigung wählen und das kostet nur wenig mehr (wenn überhaupt) ggü. einem Laufzeitvertrag von 24 Monaten.



jupp11 schrieb:


> 25€ sind fällig, wenn ein neues Handy eine  Nano Sim braucht und im alten eine Micro Sim drin steckt.
> Das Risiko klein zu brechen war nicht drin. Das erste  Handy ist ca 5 Jahre alt= frühes Pleistozän


Das ist ein technisches Problem, da Sim nicht gleich Sim ist. Und das muss bezahlt werden. Kommt aber auch auf den Anbieter drauf an.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juli 2020)

Reducal schrieb:


> Sorry, langfristige Knebelvertäge haben eigentlich nur noch die Platzhirsche in der Branche


Ja 





> und auch bei denen gibt es passende Tarife.


Mobilcom/Debitel  bietet  nur schwachsinnig teure Verträge an.  Umsteigen wird kategorisch abgelehnt.


Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist ein technisches Problem, da Sim nicht gleich Sim ist. Und das muss bezahlt werden.


Eine Sim mit den gleichen Zugangsdaten her/bereitzustellen,  dürfte kaum mehr als ein paar Cent kosten.
Es handelt sich um eine stinknormale 08/15 SIM für Standard,  Micro und Nano


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2020)

Ärgerlich, verständlich! Aber der Provider produziert diese SIM nicht selbst, muss das in Auftrag geben. Nano- auf Micro-Sim "wird" was kosten. Freilich könnte das auch alles auf Selbstkosten geregelt werden können aber da wären ja noch die tatsächlichen Kosten?! Die wären freilich gering aber nicht unerheblich. Und den Aufwand dafür sollte man nicht ausblenden.


----------

